# 2006 A6 3.2 Quattro towing wiring



## anikon (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi

I want to install the wiring for the 2006 A6 3.2 quattro for towing a small RV. 

Does anyone know the tail light wires diagram for both left and right side? I need the ground, turn signal, break lights so I can connect the 4 PIN wire below.

Thank you

http://www.amazon.com/Wesbar-707261..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=07E6BNW6G7TFZ62MTCYQ


----------

